# Messer



## Trastolillo

Hola.

En uno de los intertítulos de la película _*Der müde Tod* (*La muerte cansada* o *Las tres luces *_en español_) del año 1921 se puede leer:

Mit diesem Brief suchst Du so rasch Du kannst *Messer Giovanfrancesco* auf... geheim... Es darf kein Mensch davon erfahren... am allerletsten *Messer Girolamo*...! _

La frase ya la he traducido, pero no se lo que pueda ser *Messer*. ¿Es un nombre propio, ya que a ambos personajes se les llama *Messer*...?
He buscado tanto *messer* como *Messer* en casi todos lo traductores que existen, pero todos me devuelven la palabra *cuchillo* o *navaja*, algo que no tiene sentido, al menos en este contexto.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Es un título en italiano antiguo que significa simplemente 'señor': derivado quizás de Monsieur.

Edito para agregar esto: Messer (Titel) – Wikipedia


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Alemanita, gracias por tu respuesta y tu amabilidad.

En uno de los muchos traductores del alemán encontre *señor* (no me hagas buscar otra vez en cuál) donde la acepción de *señor* para *Messer* era una de las últimas en su lista que encontré, pero la rechacé en una primera instancia.

En primer lugar me extraña que se use una palabra italiana en un texto en alemán.
Tampoco me cuadra que _*Monna Fiametta* _utilice la palabra *señor* para referirse a alguien que le es din duda alguna muy entañable y querido, el mismo tratamiento que recibe *Girolamo*, personaje con el que está obligada a casarse a su pesar, posiblemente debido a circunstancias que a todos nos toca vivir en ciertas épocas y lugares.

No se vosotros, pero yo no trataría de *señor* a una persona muy querida o entrañable, o como a un verdadero amigo (los cuales son una especie en extinción, si es que todavia queda alguno).
Entiendo que lo use para con *Girolamo*, pero no con _*Giovanfrancesco*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola, Trastolillo.

No conozco el contexto ni los pormenores de la historia.

Si no te gusta 'señor', ¿qué tal con 'don'?

Por las frases que pusiste, entiendo que alguien le dice a una persona:


Trastolillo said:


> mit diesem Brief suchst Du so rasch Du kannst *Messer Giovanfrancesco* auf... geheim... Es darf kein Mensch davon erfahren... am allerletsten *Messer Girolamo*...!


"Ve con esta carta a casa de don G. - nadie debe enterarse, el último don Girolamo."

Por lo cual deduzco que el encargado de llevar la carta es un subordinado y la persona que le habla es superior, así como lo son los dos señores, Giovanfrancesco y Girolamo. Entiendo perfectamente que se refiera a ellos usando 'don' o 'señor'. No es que se estuviera dirigiendo directamente a ellos, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Alemanita

Trastolillo said:


> En primer lugar me extraña que se use una palabra italiana en un texto en alemán.
> Tampoco me cuadra que _*Monna Fiametta*_


Parece que la historia está ambientada en un universo donde actúan italianos: se llaman Girolamo, Giovanni Francesco, Fiammetta - ¡más italiano imposible!
Monna - así como Mona Lisa / La Gioconda - una forma de Madonna - señora dueña mía ...


----------



## Menger

La película es bastante famosa (el director es Fritz Lang) y en parte está ambientada en Venecia. No tiene nada de raro que usen un tratamiento de cortesía italiano, igual que si estuviera ambientada en España podrían de repente hablar de "Don Tomás" o "Don Pancracio" en medio de frases en alemán.

La forma italiana actual por lo que veo es _Messere_, el Hoepli da "mosén" como traducción, no sé si lo entenderá muy bien todo el mundo (era un tratamiento de cortesía en el reino de Aragón para clérigos y nobleza menor). También sugieren "señor", "caballero". Otra alternativa (que da un toque muy antiguo) es "maese", quizá otra opción aunque significaba más bien maestro... Salud

Las tres luces - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Dizionario Italiano - Spagnolo online Hoepli - Parola, significato e traduzione
mosén | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Trastolillo

Alemanita said:


> Hola, Trastolillo.
> 
> No conozco el contexto ni los pormenores de la historia.
> 
> Si no te gusta 'señor', ¿qué tal con 'don'?
> 
> Por las frases que pusiste, entiendo que alguien le dice a una persona:
> 
> "Ve con esta carta a casa de don G. - nadie debe enterarse, el último don Girolamo."
> 
> Por lo cual deduzco que el encargado de llevar la carta es un subordinado y la persona que le habla es superior, así como lo son los dos señores, Giovanfrancesco y Girolamo. Entiendo perfectamente que se refiera a ellos usando 'don' o 'señor'. No es que se estuviera dirigiendo directamente a ellos, ¿no es cierto?


Gracias.

Si, es ella, la que envia a un sirviente con la misiva.

Creo que eso se acerca algo más.
_"No conozco el contexto ni los pormenores de la historia"._

Tanto si eres aficionada al cine como si no, no deberías perderte esta película. Una obra maestra de Frintz Lang.

Las historias son tres (esta es la segunda).
La Muerte se ha llevado al prometido de una joven y esta consigue penetrar en sus dominios donde infinidad de velas están encendidas. Cuando una llama se extingue se extingue la vida de la persona a la que pertenece. La Muerte hace un trato con la joven: le muestra tres velas que están a punto de apagarse y promete que si logra salvalas todas, o aunque solo sea una, le devolverá a su amado de nuevo.

Segunda historia:_ Carnaval de Venecia, una chica y un joven están enamorados, pero separados por la obligación de ella a casarse con un poderoso espadachín._

No te voy a desvelar la trama por si te decides a verla.

La película está basada parcialmente en *Der Gevatter Tod* de los Hermanos Grimm.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Muchas gracias.-


----------

